# [iBook 12" G4] Changement de disque



## daffyb (4 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Je m'appr&#234;te &#224; changer le disque dur d'un iBook 12" G4 car celui ci vient de rendre l'&#226;me avec un "joli bruit de ventilateur avec les pales qui frottent sur la grille de protection".
J'ai ici la proc&#233;dure de d&#233;montage, mais j'aimerais avoir vos retours d'exp&#233;rience afin que l'op&#233;ration se passe au mieux.
J'ai command&#233; le disque de remplacement ce soir sur MacWay. L'op&#233;ration aura donc lieu tr&#232;s bient&#244;t, au plus tard ce week-end.
Merci d'avance ! 

Au plaisir de vous lire.
Bertrand


----------



## Freelancer (4 Septembre 2006)

je l'ai changé il y a qques temps. avec un peu d'organisation, ça se fait tout seul.
j'ai imprimé de tutoriel de macbid, et j'ai collé les vis dessus avec du scotch au fur et à mesure, histoire de ne pas les melanger.
bref, amuse-toi bien*


----------



## daffyb (4 Septembre 2006)

Merci pour l'encouragement 
Petite pr&#233;cision, il faut pr&#233;voir combien de temps pour l'op&#233;ration (remontage compris) afin que j'&#233;vite de me retrouver en pleine nuit lors du remontage


----------



## Freelancer (4 Septembre 2006)

j'ai mis un peu plus de deux heures (demontage/remontage). ça a pris du temps après parce que j'ai fait une clean install et transféré mon compte ensuite.


----------



## pacis (5 Septembre 2006)

tu te réserves une Aprés-midi tranquille sans femme, sans enfant et sans copine ...


----------



## daffyb (8 Septembre 2006)

Merci &#224; tous, r&#233;paration effectu&#233;e avec succ&#232;s :up :


----------



## pacis (8 Septembre 2006)

j'adore la disposition des vis sur la table . :love:


----------

